
Find True Love Using Game Theory - philfreo
http://mindyourdecisions.com/blog/2008/01/08/game-theory-tuesdays-how-can-i-find-true-love/
======
mahmud
No! Not this week. Xoopit and Zappos just sold; romance can wait, this week I
am turned on by acquisitions.

Please save the dating links for the weekend.

------
frossie
Summary provided by the following two quotes: _"I define true love as the best
person who is willing to date you"_ and _"The basic advice: Reject a certain
number of people, no matter how good they are, and then pick the next person
better than all the previous ones"_

Err kids? Don't take this seriously.

------
jonny_noog
_"Here are some ground rules (basically the same rules as on MTV’s show
Next)"_

I feel I'm in good hands. o_0

